# How to save marriage



## peter28 (Jan 20, 2012)

My wife had growed up very comfortable. She wants everything. Our marriage starts to be boring. Arguments are more loudly and long. I am sad that she does nothing. Don't interested in our marriage. I want to save my marriage.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Marriage Counseling?!?!


----------

